# How to avoid getting blurred photos from Nikon 1J1



## jenniesims321 (Jul 20, 2012)

Does anyone know the way to clear of getting blurred photo quality from Nikon 1J1, it was ok while i bought but after doing some settings in the pixel i am getting every photo as blurred.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 20, 2012)

Post some examples.

And what is 'doing some settings in the pixel'??


----------

